# Problem with NVIDIA GF 9800 GX2 drivers



## bealert (Feb 22, 2009)

I am running Windows Vista Home Premium. I recently reinstalled them due to some other issues and I had no problems so far.
But suddenly yesterday when I was watching a video the screen froze and I had to reset. When windows started again I noticed that the video drivers were not working anymore, the computer was running on vista basic theme and I was getting a “no 3d device found” error when I was trying to run a game.

I checked device manager and there was this message in the drivers properties: Windows stopped this device because it reported a problem (Code 43)

I downloaded the latest drivers from the NVIDIA site (v182.06) and installed them but I still had the same problem. I tried some older drivers too but still nothing. The only drivers that did work were the ones from the CD that came with the device (v173.67).

Can anyone help me to fix this and install the latest drivers again?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
There can be many issues causing this:
The card itself can be failing.
The PSU may not be providing enough power to the video card.
Overheating
Bios update/settings
Ram issues
Vista

But seeing the card works with the original driver (v173.67) as you stated, it maybe a BIOS issue or Vista.

Have you checked to see if your BIOS version is up to date?
I normally do not update the BIOS unless the update specificly states that it will resolve a specific issue. I also do not recommend a Bios update, as if it is done wrong you will have a boat anchor.
Can you post the specs of this computer (incloding the PSU), so I can see if there is an updated BIOS that may address this issue.

Is your Vista OS completely up to date?

Is the original driver (v173.67) causing any issues?

Bill


----------



## bealert (Feb 22, 2009)

My spec is: 
-M/B: ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA(s775,DDR2,X38) Bios v08.00.12
-CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 3.16GHz
-PSU: PC Power & Cooling 610W SILENCER EPS
-HDD: SATA II 500GB SEAGATE-32MB-7200RPM
-4GB RAM
-NVIDIA GF 9800 GX2 Bios v62.92.39.0.10
-Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1

I've never updated my bios, I don't even know how. Vista is completely up to date and the original driver seems to be working ok.

Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the drivers for your board from the specs you posted
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Select Product: Motherbord
Select Series: Socket 775
Select Model: MAXIMUS FORMULA
Select OS: Vista 32Bit

From the History of the BIOS it does not state a graphics issue, so I would not recommend a BIOS update.

It is possible that there is a Vista/Nvidia (and ATI) compatibility issue. A google search will show alot of people having the same issues as you are.
Some resolve the issue by updating the BIOS. Although, there is no graphics issues that will resolve this with a Bios update. There is CPU issues which can be causing this issue.

You could try the Bios Update (NEWEST VERSION), but like I stated prior if the update fails you will be in deep do doo.

Others are content to use the original drivers (as you have) and have had no issues.

Did you ever have the latest nvidia drivers installed and working on this computer without issues?

Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your psu needs to be up here with that card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153062


----------



## bealert (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont get how it can be a compatibility issue, I had no problems so far.
Before the problem occurred I had driver version 181.22 and they were working fine. Lastest version is 182.06 which I hadnt installed just because I didnt know they were out yet, but now neither of them work.
I think I'll reinstall windows again, I dont want to mess around with bios.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I get the spes of the PSU.
Look for a tag on the PSU and post ALL the info.
Bill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

PC Power & Cooling
Model	S61EPS
Spec
Type EPS12V
Maximum Power	610W Continuous @ 40°C
Fans	1 x 80mm fan
PFC	Active
Main Connector	24Pin
+12V Rails	Single
PCI-E Connectors	2 x 6Pin
SLI	Certified
CrossFire	Ready
Modular	No
Power Good Signal	300ms
Hold-up Time	16ms min.
Efficiency	83%
Energy-Efficient	80 PLUS Certified
Over Voltage Protection	+3.3V, +5V, +12V
Input Voltage	100 - 240 V
Input Frequency Range	50/60 Hz
Input Current	10A
Output	[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] (Large Single Rail),[email protected],[email protected]
MTBF	>100,000 Hours
Approvals	UL, cUL, CE, CB, TUV
Features
Connectors	1 x Main connector (24Pin)
1 x 12V(4Pin)
1 x 12V(8Pin)
8 x peripheral
6 x SATA
1 x Floppy
2 x PCI-E
Features	Silencer 610 EPS12V power supply gives you legendary PC Power and Cooling performance and reliability along with a unique ultra-quiet cooling design and a price that seals the deal.
Manufacturer Warranty
Parts	5 years limited
Labor	5 years limited


----------

